# Partial raw feeders routine



## Rigo (Oct 18, 2011)

Those feeding kibble and raw. Do you feed raw in the am and kibble in the pm, kibble in the am and raw in the pm, or one day kibble and one day raw? We will eventually feed 100% raw, but going 50/50 until we are able to do it.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Rigo said:


> Those feeding kibble and raw. Do you feed raw in the am and kibble in the pm, kibble in the am and raw in the pm, or one day kibble and one day raw? We will eventually feed 100% raw, but going 50/50 until we are able to do it.


I feed 100% raw, but this I do know. I used to feed 50/50 and I've also used raw for treats while on kibble.

Raw digests at a much faster rate than kibble. If you feed raw on top of kibble, it will hold up the digestion process. I would recommend, if feeding 50/50 raw am and kibble PM or one day kibble, one day raw. I would not recommend to ever feed kibble any sooner than 12 hours before a raw meal.

Others may have different views, but this is just from what I know, what I've done. This is just my honest opinion and from my own experience.


----------



## twoisplenty (Nov 12, 2008)

I agree, if you are going to do the 50/50 thing, never mix the two together in a single feeding. I would feed Raw in the am and kibble in the PM so it has enough time to digest before the next meal. If you do it the other way around and feed kibble in the am it hasnt had enough time to digest before you add in the raw.


----------



## kady05 (Jul 29, 2011)

Wilson is my only one that gets 50/50 (others are 100% raw fed). He gets raw in the AM, kibble in the PM. Works great for him, and no more hunger pukes (which is why I switched him to 50/50 in the first place)!


----------



## SaharaNight Boxers (Jun 28, 2011)

We're going to feed freeze dried in the morning and raw at night. Around 6:30 and 5:30. We're doing raw in the evening because it had less of a chance to cause bloat which wouldn't be good to deal with at night.


----------



## Rigo (Oct 18, 2011)

We definitely do not mix the two. Raw in the am and kibble in the evening is probably what we'll be doing although still considering doing alternate days. We do give treats throughout the day. Would it be okay to give him frozen Honest Kitchen in a kong? We have a box and would like to use it.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Rigo said:


> We definitely do not mix the two. Raw in the am and kibble in the evening is probably what we'll be doing although still considering doing alternate days. We do give treats throughout the day. Would it be okay to give him frozen Honest Kitchen in a kong? We have a box and would like to use it.


Honest kitchen would be okay to give him in a kong. Just make sure to count all treats (like food stuffed kongs) into his daily portions. 

I don't know that I would feed raw am, kibble pm and honest kitchen some where in between daily though. IMO that is a lot of different types of food and I know my dogs would get way sick. I wouldn't do it, But I guess its up to what your dog can tolerate and personal opinion.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I feed raw/kibble/premade (pretty much anything but the kitchen sink, and some days...). I go day by day (my 2 only want to eat once a day for the most part, but they do have kibble down at all times for "snacking"). One day kibble, another raw, another premade, mix and repeat. Although there may be several days in a row of one or the other, just depends on what's going on, whether or not I defrosted, what's available, etc.


----------



## kathylcsw (Jul 31, 2011)

When I was feeding Lola partial raw I fed kibble in the morning and raw at night. Since I get up at 5:00 and feed the dogs right away it was easy to get 12 hours in between feedings.


----------



## Rigo (Oct 18, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Honest kitchen would be okay to give him in a kong. Just make sure to count all treats (like food stuffed kongs) into his daily portions.
> 
> I don't know that I would feed raw am, kibble pm and honest kitchen some where in between daily though. IMO that is a lot of different types of food and I know my dogs would get way sick. I wouldn't do it, But I guess its up to what your dog can tolerate and personal opinion.


The HK in the kongs would only be a small amount. About a 1/4 cup for our lab. We're on the second day of adding two small kongs during the day and so far everything is going well.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

Isn't it a waste of money to buy both kibble and meat? Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy just meat? I'm not understanding


----------



## Imgliniel (Sep 1, 2011)

Most people say to give 12 hours after a kibble meal before a raw meal. But I have to throw this out there. My mom feeds a blend of raw kibble and homecooked and she has no schedule or ryme or reason at all. kirk her dog has been known to get taste of the wild with homemad liver broth for dinner then 20 min latter a pork rib as an after diner chew. She has never had a single problem. No barf no cannon but nothing. He was raised this way pretty much since the begining. Now I am not suggesting you just throw anything at yours. It depends on the individual dogs sensativity and digestion in my oppinion. Do some experimenting and do what works for your dog and your schedule and your comfort level.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Hell, before we switched over totally to PMR, I fed Mol, kibble, cooked, raw and canned, no rhyme or reason, just whatever came into my head at the time. Often kibble, raw and canned in the same meal. Did that for a couple of years.
Saying that, I know Mol has a good digestive system, so I guess it's a matter of knowing thy dog, what you dog can and can not handle.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Imgliniel said:


> Most people say to give 12 hours after a kibble meal before a raw meal. But I have to throw this out there. My mom feeds a blend of raw kibble and homecooked and she has no schedule or ryme or reason at all. kirk her dog has been known to get taste of the wild with homemad liver broth for dinner then 20 min latter a pork rib as an after diner chew. She has never had a single problem. No barf no cannon but nothing. He was raised this way pretty much since the begining. Now I am not suggesting you just throw anything at yours. It depends on the individual dogs sensativity and digestion in my oppinion. Do some experimenting and do what works for your dog and your schedule and your comfort level.


Yes, I think it's like feeding all raw - some dogs get upset stomachs at first and then there are those like mine that were eating liver the second day with no problems.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Celt said:


> I feed raw/kibble/premade (pretty much anything but the kitchen sink, and some days...). I go day by day (my 2 only want to eat once a day for the most part, but they do have kibble down at all times for "snacking"). One day kibble, another raw, another premade, mix and repeat. Although there may be several days in a row of one or the other, just depends on what's going on, whether or not I defrosted, what's available, etc.


This may be a stupid question so bear with me. I am going to be trying 50/50 pre made raw and The Honest Kitchen. I like the idea of one day of one, other day of the other (maybe even a day of high quality kibble)...my question is, do your dogs get a tummy upset by doing this? Do you just do one day raw, other day kibble with no mixing in?

thank you


----------



## Elisabeth (Jul 18, 2011)

i feed raw in the morning and soaked kibble at night.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

InkedMarie said:


> This may be a stupid question so bear with me. I am going to be trying 50/50 pre made raw and The Honest Kitchen. I like the idea of one day of one, other day of the other (maybe even a day of high quality kibble)...my question is, do your dogs get a tummy upset by doing this? Do you just do one day raw, other day kibble with no mixing in?
> 
> thank you


I feed day by day. They might get premade raw, kibble, pmr-type raw, cannned or maybe a couple of days the same food, or pretty much any variation that could be created with those food "choices". Scotty and Blaise haven't had any digestive upsets, to date, from eating this way <knock on wood>. My 2 (and all my previous dogs) were always fed something "different" everyday. When I was doing "just" kibble, I had between 2-4 bags of food with an equal number of canned. Most of the time neither brand or "flavor" were the same (I seldomely even got the same foods from bag to bag). They got whatever I felt like feeding mixed with almost anything. I've always fed like this because I believe that feeding a variety will help prevent a dog from developing a sensitive (or at least reactive) digestive system.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Celt said:


> I feed day by day. They might get premade raw, kibble, pmr-type raw, cannned or maybe a couple of days the same food, or pretty much any variation that could be created with those food "choices". Scotty and Blaise haven't had any digestive upsets, to date, from eating this way <knock on wood>. My 2 (and all my previous dogs) were always fed something "different" everyday. When I was doing "just" kibble, I had between 2-4 bags of food with an equal number of canned. Most of the time neither brand or "flavor" were the same (I seldomely even got the same foods from bag to bag). They got whatever I felt like feeding mixed with almost anything. I've always fed like this because I believe that feeding a variety will help prevent a dog from developing a sensitive (or at least reactive) digestive system.


thanks! I asked this on the other forum but will ask here too: what pre made do you use? My introductory package of Darwins will arrive tomorrow!


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Nature's Variety Instinct and occassionally Vital Essential or Country Pet Naturals (I think that's the name). They're the "brands" I can get here (and at the same price as a bag of good kibble). Been waffling about ordering online, don't really like buying on line. That and shipping is just "ow".


----------



## Malika04 (May 14, 2012)

Noodlesmadison said:


> Isn't it a waste of money to buy both kibble and meat? Wouldn't it be cheaper to buy just meat? I'm not understanding


In our situation, I have 2 raw fed dogs since May 1 2012. 

However, we still have some kibble left and our 15 year old Pit Bull is eating it up then we will put her on raw, no more kibble!
I have been doing raw in the evening and kibble in the morning for the pit bull but not every day. She is doing fine. 

I cannot wait to transition her, no more big stinky poops!


----------



## chowder (Sep 7, 2008)

InkedMarie said:


> thanks! I asked this on the other forum but will ask here too: what pre made do you use? My introductory package of Darwins will arrive tomorrow!


I use Blue Ridge Beef 'pre-made' raw. It is just meat, bones, and organs ground up and packaged into chubs. We can get it locally and our co-op orders it. I use it because I can get meats like venison, duck, and beef for $1.40 a pound that way. Otherwise I have trouble finding meat that cheap. It also doesn't have any fillers like some of the other pre-made raws.


----------

